# Back yard patio walkway ideas



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Any ideas for a design? We want a wood plank walkway with steps going up the side. And a flagstone patio to fill up the whole width of the back where the bark is.










We were kind of lost on ideas as far as what to do with the sloped dirt area on this inside corner.










We looked at some of the neighbors, all the houses on this street are virtually the same. And they did everything with concrete, they built a flat concrete slab in that corner. Which seemed kind of weird to me, the neighbor said he wanted it to build a shed on top of it later.

We thought a shed would be a good idea to fill in that space. The owner says he doesn't really need a shed, but just wants a way to fill in that space.

Was just trying to think of something creative to do in there.


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

I would do a few terraced walls with beds in the lower patio in the upper. if you can find a good stone masn some floating stairs would look good too. I could sell a few designs on this one but I would have to hope the customer has a thick wallet.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

That's the first thing I saw, terraced like the siding and for the stairs to the left some RR ties coming down:blink:


----------



## Patiosclotures (Oct 22, 2011)

A beautiful and simple walkway plays a central part in the enjoyment of a backyard. And I think patios and planting beds is a great alternative to a backyard lawn.


----------

